# 250GB hard drive kit for $55 shipped



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Today Woot has the 250GB hard drive for the Xbox 360 for $49.99 + $5 shipping. We Texans have to pay tax. My order was a hair under $60 shipped.

www.woot.com

This kit includes the transfer cable and software needed to upgrade the older Xbox 360. This won’t work for the new slim version with the internal drive. You guys already have cheap options. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Already sold out ... sorry!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Not surprised, that was a pretty good deal...


----------

